#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-02
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://devxdev.com/utv
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> iiiinteresting
<nathwill> a lot of the sections seem to go nowhere, but i like the overall feel
<nathwill> still has that fugly wallpaper
<nathwill> :P
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> h goddard
<bkerensa> hi*
<goddard> hey
<goddard> if you haven't downloaded this yet... go get it now Miro
<goddard> it is freakin awesome
<bkerensa> adam_g: you around?
<adam_g> bkerensa: for a few
<adam_g> sup?
<bkerensa> oh just  trying to find out where a package is
<bkerensa> =[
<bkerensa> that person I pinged you about sent it
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-03
<bkerensa> kees: I was trying to go to wiki.corp.google.com but I guess thats on the Intranet? :) because it directed me to this https://login.corp.google.com
<nathwill> morning
<kees> bkerensa: yeah, that's internal stuffs. whatcha looking for? maybe I can find external alternatives?
<bkerensa> kees: I found it... I was watching a Google video class on python and they had some resources in wiki but someone at Canonical found the external copies :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: morning
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> bkerensa: cool
<nathwill> you working on learning python, bkerensa?
<nathwill> me too!
<bkerensa> nathwill: well... just resuming my studies now that I am finding some breaks to do so
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> but yeah
<bkerensa> after I get python down... It will be time for GO :)
<nathwill> started reading the python3 docs, as that seems to be where things are headed
<bkerensa> nathwill: Can you tell me where the package is? http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracking.do?navigation=1&cons=843248128
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bkerensa: in transit between LA and it's destination
<bkerensa> nathwill: very vague :P I dont much like that it doesnt show each city
<nathwill> USA Others!
<nathwill> hilarious
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah =/ at least it didnt get held in customs
<bkerensa> nathwill: big plans for the fourth?
<bkerensa> izdubar: hi
<nathwill> bkerensa: nope... the wife had to work, so i volunteered to cover my org for the day
<bkerensa> nathwill: huh
<bkerensa> nathwill: btw what is Yahoo Pipes?
<nathwill> but i'll get friday off as recompense
<nathwill> bkerensa, srsly?
<nathwill> yahoo pipes is the shit
<bkerensa> it keeps pinging my site
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> :)
<bkerensa> you set this up?
<nathwill> someone probably has a pipe that has your site feed in it
<nathwill> or possible scraper
<nathwill> no, i don't think i did...
<nathwill> though it's possible
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> what so its a Yahoo branded web scraper?
<nathwill> i screw around w/ pipes a fair amount, frequently using my news subscriptions as a data-source
<nathwill> no
<nathwill> that's Slurp
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill> pipes is a product
<nathwill> you should check it out
<nathwill> it's unix pipes for web services, i guess is best way to explain it
<nathwill> it's really kick ass
<nathwill> let's you do pretty neat mashups from various data-sources.. generate a single, standardized data feed that you can use, using all kinds of different inputs
<nathwill> bkerensa: http://pipes.yahoo.com/
<bkerensa> weird
<nathwill> awesome
<nathwill> so... think about wanting to build a "linux-news" feed for your site...
<tgm4883> historically, i believe yahoo has had a lot of decent online products
<nathwill> rather than hooking in a dozen different sources, you can create a pipe to aggregate X number sources in X number formats, deduplicate them, and give you a standardized output in the format of your choice (xml,json...)
<nathwill> YQL is also a bad-ass product
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I like some Yahoo products.... but ultimately Yahoo's culture is not able to keep up with society
<bkerensa> Google gets it
<bkerensa> Facebook does too
<nathwill> http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/
<bkerensa> When is the last time I saw Yahoo at a Open Source or major tech event? Never in the last decade
<nathwill> bkerensa: you can say that all you like, but y! is number one in mail, news, sports...
<izdubar> bkerensa, hello
<nathwill> i'd hardly call that irrelevant
<bkerensa> Yahoo owns Zillow?
<bkerensa> that rocks
<bkerensa> nathwill: y! mail is the #1 mail client because yahoo was dominate for so many years and people fail at knowing how to create a new acct... as a product I think ymail is hands down inferior to Gmail.
<bkerensa> not that Gmail is too special itself
<bkerensa> mail is mail... but yahoo has the highest rate of spam mail
<bkerensa> I could go into my ymail and nuke my inbox and in a week I will have 1000 new messages
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> so... if you don't use the mail... it won't learn your preferences...
<nathwill> check this out: http://visualize.yahoo.com/mail/
<bkerensa> interesting
<nathwill> way too fun to look at
<bkerensa> I love it... one of the biggest trending words on that was "VIAGRA"
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> the trending keywords are wild
<nathwill> i'm assuming you were looking at the spam ones
<bkerensa> Im sorry... VIGRA which has produced 365 spam emails in the last 20 seconds
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> yeah
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> also, reading this article, i don't see that y! owns zillow, it's just talking about a partnership to provide property listings data for y! homes
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yahoo!-Zillow Real Estate Network
<bkerensa> bottom of site
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> what site
<nathwill> oh, i see it
<nathwill> iiinteresting...
<nathwill> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/zillow-and-yahoo-expand-relationship-zillow-now-exclusive-provider-of-rental-listings-to-yahoo-h-20120703-00425
<orebuntu> nathwill's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/7jbd5rc
<bkerensa> nathwill: :D my fiancees work is going to start using Zipcar I guess
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bkerensa, it's a partnership
<bkerensa> nathwill: ah
<nathwill> as the TLDR on that article
<nathwill> though apparently quite an old partnership, as it dates to 2006
<nathwill> y!-zillow network was 2011
<nathwill> anyways... that's cool about zipcar
<nathwill> NPR had a thing on going carless the other day
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah I'm not sure whats up with it apparently her company is going to start a test trial with her.... since we are defiant on getting a vehicle and they know we use zipcar
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> so her VP asked yesterday if they can start doing trials
<bkerensa> and Zipcar sent me a free year membership card :D
<nathwill> sweet deal
<bkerensa> nathwill: so O'Reilly is giving me a deadline to get someone on our booth list
<bkerensa> Im going to add you
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I have no other prospects
<nathwill> ok
<nathwill> dude... thunderbird just turned into a defunct process
<nathwill> bizarre
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill> ha, had to nuke the parent process (gnome-shell) to kill it
<nathwill> that sucks
<bkerensa> sucks... Vidalia is broken... requires sudo in order for it to work properly which has not been the case for the last couple releases of Ubuntu
<bkerensa> =/
<thefinn93> try the tor browser bundle
<bkerensa> thefinn93: thats trash
<bkerensa> :P
<thefinn93> oh?
<bkerensa> it uses an outdated version of FF
<thefinn93> making it trash?
<thefinn93> it works well
<bkerensa> thefinn93: until Flash EOL when FF wont have support for it? :P
<thefinn93> you shouldn't run flash over tor anyway, it doesnt respect the proxy and reveals your real IP
<bkerensa> thefinn93: when you gonna hang
<thefinn93> not sure, trying to see what I can pull off for OSCON
<thefinn93> might end up just coming down Thursday/Friday
<bkerensa> thefinn93: yeah I just sent the reg in today... its gonna be me... nathwill and phillapballew
<thefinn93> cool
<MarkDude> How about asking Daniel?
<MarkDude> He has some good knowledge, and should be able to help there
<bkerensa> MarkDude: who?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We only have two passes
<bkerensa> Phillip is justa floater
<bkerensa> just a*
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ping
<bkerensa> tgm4883: pong
<tgm4883> pm?
<MarkDude> What about using the free code
<MarkDude> and getting a few people extra
<MarkDude> Even having a person help for 3 hours would be good- if you had a few extra folks
 * MarkDude will ask Daniel to help, and make sure he uses freeorg code
<MarkDude> and him helping can be considered extra help,
<MarkDude> Because MarkDude is concerned that bkerensa will be stuck at booth the whole time- and not be able to do the networking thing at the time,
<MarkDude> Having him able to go make connections and such is a *really* important thing, IMHO
<MarkDude> If volunteers are able to spend time at other booths and outside during then - thats good
 * MarkDude has heard that other projects are taking their 2 badges, and swapping them when folks leave the floor
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Thats not allowed.... They sent out a e-mail saying that from the get go
<bkerensa> No swapping of exhibitor passes and expo passes cannot be used for exhibiting
<MarkDude> So they check ids?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I'll have plenty of people up here
<MarkDude> Oh ok
<bkerensa> MarkDude: no they dont check ID's but if a guy with a tag saying Emily Smith comes up what do you think security is gonna say?
<MarkDude> Its Emily's business if she has stuble
<MarkDude> Or a Linux Beard
<MarkDude> They make like not much for working the doors
<MarkDude> Cant you just pay for more expo passes?
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> Expo Passes are for Expo Attendees
<MarkDude> To work the booth
<bkerensa> not for Exhibitors
<bkerensa> and nope
<bkerensa> 2 max
 * MarkDude plans on wearing Nixie Pixels badge
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> And hopes he is hard timed for it
<bkerensa> have fun with that
 * MarkDude will
<MarkDude> valorie gonna be there?
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150269305683805&set=a.10150269305618805.349148.717333804&type=1&theater Epic OSCON pic is EPIC
<orebuntu> MarkDude's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/75kf8hm
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I dont think so
<MarkDude> Damn
<MarkDude> She is awesome
<bkerensa> MarkDude: at CLS she said maybe
<bkerensa> but she will be in Europe for some KDE stuff
<MarkDude> Linux Gma- kickin' ass worldwide :)
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> ahh I hate when I get that call
 * bkerensa has to run out to SW and do a call
<MarkDude> laters
<nathwill> bkerensa, so what days do we need the booth manned?
<nathwill> if we're that short, i've got some vacation coming, and can probably push da boss to get some time off
<MarkDude> Wed and Thur are expo days
<nathwill> oh, well that's easy, i just need to get the wednesday off then
 * nathwill yawns and dreams of soft pillows
<blkperl> bkerensa: is the server ready?
<blkperl> ill poke someone to email you
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-04
<nathwill> blkperl
<nathwill> i'm working w/ bkerensa on making sure it is
<nathwill> anything i need to know?
<blkperl> nathwill: just that your 'approved' and we need to go over the details
<nathwill> blkperl, okey. i think bkerensa was wanting to make sure we knew the rack size so we got the right hardware
<nathwill> we've got the hdd's... we also wanted to know if we should pre-install or...
<nathwill> bbiaf
<bkerensa> blkperl: I assume the rack depths are standard?
<bkerensa> blkperl: if so all we need to do is install the HDD's that nathwill has and add some rales
<bkerensa> rails*
<blkperl> bkerensa: never assume the rack depths are standard :)
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> blkperl: heh
<bkerensa> blkperl: do you know the rack depths?
<blkperl> nope
<blkperl> i can find out tomorrow
<bkerensa> blkperl: k the server is 30.4" (77.2cm) D x 16.7" (42.6cm) W x 1.67" (4.26cm) H with bezel attached
<bkerensa> Rack Weight 35.8 lbs (16.3 Kg), maximum configuration
<bkerensa> https://www.dell.com/us/dfb/p/poweredge-1950/pd
<bkerensa> dual PSU's
<blkperl> cool
<bkerensa> gnight folks
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-05
<nathwill> morning all! hope everyone had a good holiday.
<bkerensa> nathwill: did we have a google+ catchup moment? :P
<goddard> yo yo yo
<bkerensa> goddard: yo
<bkerensa> nathwill: yo
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<nathwill> man, did y'all have a power outage for a bit?
<bkerensa> nathwill: no
<nathwill> man, i've been without power for the last hour
<bkerensa> nathwill: that sucks
<nathwill> yes, yes it does
<bkerensa> nathwill: perhaps just your complex?
<nathwill> i guess it hit yahoo! as well, though their generators kicked in, so they didn't suffer for it as much
<nathwill> and they're 3.5 miles away
<nathwill> it must've been a fair-sized outage
<bkerensa> nathwill: https://local.amazon.com/orlando/B008H791MG
<nathwill> lasted about an hour
<bkerensa> you get free mp3 voucher ^ :)
<bkerensa> it says Orlando but works everywhere
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> woot, free song!
<nathwill> thanks for the link bkerensa
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> snagged it
<bkerensa>  nathwill: looks like a garbage truck "clipped" a line in Aloha
<bkerensa> :D
<goddard> ouch no electricity
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-06
<bkerensa> c_smith: Might be seeing you tomorrow at the Salem Ubuntu Hour... Working out details but likely nathwill and I are taking our first road trip to evangelize Ubuntu outside of Portland tomorrow
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> after Salem we have Eugene, Corvallis and the Coastal Towns :P
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> sad news for a open source application coming next week :(
<blkperl> bkerensa: whens the next event? we should have one that targets new users
<bkerensa> blkperl: Good idea... Umm it would have to be next month... I'm stacked with events for the rest of the month
<bkerensa> Let me discuss with nathwill tonight
<blkperl> i have some ideas on what we should do based off some of the osbridge talks :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: cool... Could you maybe shoot a e-mail to the mailing list with the ideas and just add subject "Ideas for New Users Event"
<bkerensa> I'm very keen on having a new users event at FreeGeek especially
<NTR> I might be able to head downtown Salem and attend
<bkerensa> NTR: cool
<bkerensa> cweber10: you coming tonight? Me and nathwill will be there
<NTR> All depends if I can get off work in time. It is 6pm correct?
<bkerensa> NTR: 6pm to 7pm yep
<bkerensa> slangasek: are you down at Debconf?
<slangasek> bkerensa: on my way to
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, would a free host be sufficient if I wanted to have them host a znc server?
<c_smith> there's dozens of them out there, might just be a matter of finding the right one. correct?
<blkperl> bkerensa: yeah ill send it tonight
<c_smith> blkperl, what area were you from? sorry, but my memory on things like this and names is shoddy at best.
<blkperl> c_smith: portland (psu)
<c_smith> ah, ok, thanks. like I said, my memory aint the best.
<bkerensa> c_smith: no... you need a server with root access
<bkerensa> blkperl: cool thanks
<bkerensa> slangasek: have fun!
<bkerensa> c_smith: the cheapest your going to be able to do that is for $19 a month
<c_smith> alright. thanks for the info.
<bkerensa> c_smith: but the Ubuntu Oregon ZNC likely wont be going anywhere it will just be moved to our physical server
<bkerensa> c_smith: see you at 6pm
<c_smith> hmmm. alright.
<bkerensa> providing nathwill comes here at 4pm
<c_smith> see you there.
<c_smith> heh, hopefully it all works as planned. :)
 * c_smith goes back to downloading his copies of Linux Journal
<bkerensa> So that news I blurted about at 2am
<bkerensa> http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/06/so-thats-it-for-thunderbird/
<bkerensa> its now public
<bkerensa> =/
<cweber10> bkerensa: Yep will be there
<c_smith> ohaithar, cweber
<bkerensa> c_smith we are gonna run late nathwill got stuck in traffic
<c_smith> alright. still have a bit of time before I leave myself.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-07
<c_smith> bkerensa, one thing: be sure and have around $2.50-$3 to buy something, unfortunately, they have us buy something from them to use the space, but it is understandable, they do have to pay rent and whatnot.
<tgm4883> super awesome :/
 * tgm4883 generates yet another PGP key
<c_smith> cweber10, are you here?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: u coming?
<bkerensa> cweber10: u coming?
<bkerensa> :D
<goddard> yo
<goddard> yo
<bkerensa> c_smith: excellent turnout last night
<bkerensa> good job
<nathwill> indeed :)
<nathwill> that's a nice coffee house.
<nathwill> dude, bkerensa... i installed quantal last night
<nathwill> and immediately ended up spending 2 hours fixing xorg
<nathwill> it was suuuper borked
<bkerensa> nathwill: lol thats a PITA
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I have not had that issue
<bkerensa> nathwill: aside from that is everything ok?
<nathwill> bkerensa, yep
<nathwill> i upgraded to xorg from xorg-edgers, after booting from live cd and chrooting the disk-install to install fglrx
<nathwill> then everything is fine
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> brb
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> well I gotta head out to beaverton
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ttyl
<nathwill> ha. took your advice, got the znc running
<nathwill> apparently the 'listen on ipv6' option actually means 'listen *only* on ipv6, which is kind of confusing
<blkperl> nathwill: thats nothing i installed btrfs last night on quantal and immediately got a segfault :P
<geek> bkerensa: amen to that.
<c_smith> bkerensa: amen to that. sorry I didn't catch that in time (was dealing with a hashinfo file on my Ipod.)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-08
<bkerensa> waaa waa so hot today
<bkerensa> 92 degrees
<bkerensa> nathwill: was it a success?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-01
<biker> zup o/
<philipballew> biker, sup G
<biker> philipballew: zup dudee
<philipballew> biker, Just all packed up and ready to head back to Sac
<biker> philipballew: sweet :)
<biker> philipballew: are you taking a direct flight?
<philipballew> biker, No, I cut through atlanta
<philipballew> kinda round about...
<philipballew> but nbd. It was either that or Guadalajara.
<philipballew> Getting lost in one Mexican airport is enough for me.
<biker> xD
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-02
<biker> bkerensa: fedora 19 :D
<biker> :p
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-03
<bkerensa> o/
<biker> bkerensa: did you already downloaded fedora 19? :p
<biker> download *
<bkerensa> I do not use Fedora
<bkerensa> I only use *Ubuntu
<biker> bkerensa: too bad,.,
<biker> :p
<bkerensa> biker: I don't like old kernel and apps
<bkerensa> :)
<biker> bkerensa: then why you use ubuntu? :p
<bkerensa> biker: because my kernel is fresher
<bkerensa> biker: Fedora 19 is running 3.9
<biker> right.. :p
<bkerensa> Ubuntu is at 3.10
<bkerensa> ;)
<biker> hey bkerensa ,., how long does it last for someone to reply to my mozilla reps application? :p
<bkerensa> biker: We put you to the bottom with MarkDude because we know you use Fedora
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> I don't really know how long it takes actually :) probably a few months at best
<biker> bkerensa: damn xD
<biker> i thought it was like a week or so :p
<philipballew> biker, I might upgrade
<nathwill> i've been running F19 since the alpha, it's been super stable
<nathwill> and gnome 3.8 is glorious
<nathwill> definitely worth the upgrade to get away from 3.6
<biker> nathwill: sweet! (:
<biker> i use kde btw :P
<nathwill> well then, nm
<nathwill> i have no idea what the kde spin is like :P
<nathwill> but boy, let me tell you about the magic of systemd :/
<biker> nathwill: xD
<bkerensa> nathwill has went to the dark side
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: lunch when? :P I know this amazing greek place
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-04
<nathwill> uh. lunch... whenever
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-05
<blkperl_> bkerensa: i sent you spam
<bkerensa> blkperl_: spam goes to /dev/null
<blkperl> bkerensa: read it respond, bring server
<bkerensa> blkperl: oh I have to have nathwill bring it since he has it :)
 * bkerensa will respond and ping him
<blkperl> bkerensa: also I want a list of contacts, email + phone numbers + names
<blkperl> and maybe convince slangasek to be an admin so I can yell at him if you or nathwill disappear on me
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> slangasek: If you are cool with that it would be nice.
<slangasek> uhm?  admin of what?
<nathwill> greetings ubuntu-loving oregonians!
<MarkDude> Greetings nathwill
<nathwill> hello, fellow Fedora user in the Ubuntu channel. how've you been?
<blkperl> MarkDude: excited for Fedora 19?
<MarkDude> Hello- and yes Im excited - since Fedora has sucked from F15-18 I am hoping 20 is even better than F14 - the last high point
<MarkDude> The name is full of win Schrödinger's cat
<MarkDude> Also nice it was not 3 months late- like 18, Anaconda made it take waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long :D
<MarkDude> Nothing is as cool as the Beefy Miracle tho https://twitter.com/hamanaka/status/352135938085896192/photo/1
<MarkDude> Enough about that, I wanted to hear bkerensa talk about the new Ubuntu Power Edge server for PSU
<MarkDude> Yay, Penguin Family :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-06
<bkerensa> slangasek: So FreeGeek donated a pretty nice server to Ubuntu Oregon last year for general purpose stuff... We plan to likely do OpenStack on Ubuntu and use it for the site and a variety of other things related to advocacy
<bkerensa> slangasek: so basically sysadmin ;)
<slangasek> bkerensa: hmm, well, I'm not sure I'm a good choice of sysadmin
<blkperl> slangasek: with Great Power Comes Great Responsibility
<Maskil> hya everyone
<slangasek> bkerensa: I'm not sure I would have enough time to spend on it to acclimatize myself to whatever local admin conventions apply :)
<MarkDude> bkerensa: is there a link that shows Ubuntu at OSCON? Im trying to share a link- with my positive comments about Canonical sponsoring boothspace
 * MarkDude thinks this is a good sign about Ubuntu being in regular expo hall, and a strong statement on profitability , but I cant find any sites that say anything, minus Jcastros blog- and it mostly mentions Juju
<MarkDude> Let me know if you can find one- Im tired of seaarching for it. My intent is to say something fully positive, BUT I keep finding MIR links, and I can attack that some other time
<MarkDude> Outgoing part of CLA sucks btw :D
 * blkperl grumbles about the ubuntu server docs being in xml--
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: I think you're affiliation with PSU and Bart was a +1 for ensuring you have root ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: I'm not sure there will be any conventions but the box is multi-purpose so its for the entire loco to use
<bkerensa> MarkDude: The OSCON site shows all exhibitors as for a blog post I'm not writing anything because I'm at OSCON this year through sponsorship from Mozilla
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Idk
<bkerensa> I might end up writing something but I'm not keen on promoting a competitor when Moz paid so much for me to go ;/
 * MarkDude is not going- but awesome is awesome, and Mark S will have his profits in next 18months, IMHO
<MarkDude> Profitable companies are good for FOSS IMHO-
<MarkDude> I will ask Jono to blog on it maybe- or Jorge, its good stuff- even tho this will be my 1st time missing OSCON in 8 years
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-07
<slangasek> bkerensa: I don't have any affiliation with PSU! :)
<slangasek> and my only affiliation with Bart is social
<slangasek> but, ok ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: cool :) I'm sure its not like we will expect you to do much except for have root
<bkerensa> slangasek: blkperl suggested it in case nathwill or I am unavailable
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: When can I come out to PSU and feed the students and talk about FFOS? :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: when the students return from summer break
<blkperl> its a ghost town right now
<bkerensa> oh yeah summer break
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-06-29
<c_smith> might be time to remove the global jam from the topic, February 7 has long since come and gone
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-07-02
<tgm4883> So I had an idea
<wxl> NOOOOOO NOT THAT
<tgm4883> jcastro is a big Michigan State fan, and since the ducks play them again this year I decided to bet with him. Loser donates to a charity in the winners state
<wxl> oh nice
<tgm4883> Since charity and all, I've been trying to rack my brain and see if I could drum up some support for others to get involved
<tgm4883> but I have no ideas..
<tgm4883> My best idea is a blog post detailing what I'm doing and hoping that somehow other people make bets where other schools are involved
<tgm4883> but that seems low probibility
<tgm4883> so I'm looking for ideas oregon team, help me out here
<wxl> i think a blog post would be good
<tgm4883> yea, but what do I say in it
<tgm4883> It might be easier if I could point out a few key schools that play each other, but then I'd need to know where people went
<tgm4883> which isn't tough to look up usually, but does require a little time
<tgm4883> maybe I should just ask in some of the larger state locos
<tgm4883> that might make things a bit easier
<wxl> base on the ranking of the schools
<tgm4883> I don't think there are ranking yet
<tgm4883> ah, there is a preseason ranking
<wxl> yep
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-07-05
<Xubuntudude> hello fellow oregonians
